# Moving To Khobar Saudi Arabia



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi I was hoping to eet someone on here that is living in saudi arabia. I am moving to saudi sometime soon depending on when i get a visa. i just wanted to know experiences and to meet people that live there.


----------



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

*saudi...*



stahlblu said:


> Hi I was hoping to eet someone on here that is living in saudi arabia. I am moving to saudi sometime soon depending on when i get a visa. i just wanted to know experiences and to meet people that live there.



hi, my husband has been in riyadh for 3 months working for a saudi based company.
we are hoping to join him soon, visas what a nightmare, they have a habit of putting incorrect info on initial visa and then you have to get it changed. a friend of ours and her family have been in jubil and then khobar for 9 years now and love the lifestyle..she says always get things translated into english.


----------



## mang jose (May 18, 2010)

been in saudi arabia for more than four years now. I worked for my first 10 months in jeddah, jeddah is nice place, specially the weather. after our project was finished i transferred in dammam, then we got new project in al hassa. My wife is here also. when i come here i was single. If you are single its hard time to adjust since saudi laws prohibits going in public with girls not unless you are with a family. single section and family section, you can find it with their restaurant. KSA is a close country. people are good, though there are also bad ones yet its normal.


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Stahlblu, welcome to the forum.

I have lived in Saudi, not in Khobar though, in Riyadh. 
From what I know, Khobar is nice, very close to Bahrain, many people from Khobar go to Bahrain for the weekend!
Don't worry about living in Saudi, it does take a little getting used to, but if you keep an open mind, you will enjoy your time there. Usually there are good communities on the compounds,and people do help each other. 
Let me know if you have any specific questions.

xoxoxo


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is from 2009. Always look at dates.


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This is from 2009. Always look at dates.


Might still help somebody. Besides, it is not exactly crowded over here.


----------



## jack321 (May 19, 2010)

deleted, Spam


----------



## jack321 (May 19, 2010)

deleted, Spam


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

I find it helpful even though its old. There arent many responses to Saudi post it seems. Anyhow, i'd love information about Al Khobar as well. Would people know of areas in Khobar that are good places to live? Is a compound better or more preferred than in other communities?


----------



## gaurav06091980 (May 11, 2012)

Hello friends,
Hope every body is doing at his best.....my name is Gaurav, and i do require some information about lifestyle in Alkhobar....I mean first i am moving without family but sooner i will bring them along with me....I would like to have an idea about city.......how can a person pass his time after his office schedule....Are there good branded gym available ....what about swimming pools.....
Hows city in terms of cost.......
Does it have good indian resturants.


----------



## seochris (Jun 12, 2012)

gaurav06091980 said:


> Hello friends,
> Hope every body is doing at his best.....my name is Gaurav, and i do require some information about lifestyle in Alkhobar....I mean first i am moving without family but sooner i will bring them along with me....I would like to have an idea about city.......how can a person pass his time after his office schedule....Are there good branded gym available ....what about swimming pools.....
> Hows city in terms of cost.......
> Does it have good indian resturants.


Yes I would be very interested in the above as well as I might be moving to Dammam soon! :confused2:


----------



## zulfah (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know how long it takes to get your iqama for Saudi, my husband is working for a very big company there for 3 months now and he is still waiting on his papers, I understand that 50% of the major companies were in redzone and that is why they stopped permits for expatriates but the situation has been rectified about 2 weeks ago, just want to know if anyone else is also waiting this long for papers

Thanks


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

zulfah said:


> Hi, I would like to know how long it takes to get your iqama for Saudi, my husband is working for a very big company there for 3 months now and he is still waiting on his papers, I understand that 50% of the major companies were in redzone and that is why they stopped permits for expatriates but the situation has been rectified about 2 weeks ago, just want to know if anyone else is also waiting this long for papers
> 
> Thanks


My experience is now 10 years old, but back then 3 months was not unusual time to take for iqama to be issued and family visa to be sorted out. I assume he has sent ALL paperwork in - birth certs for all, marriage cert, qualifications etc, and all attested/verified? I wasnt aware there was a 'red' zone in Saudi - whats that about?
jp


----------



## gwpaterson (May 22, 2010)

Hi
I moved in May and had mine with 7 days, my colleague had the same about three weeks ago, you need to get your "fixer" to sort it out 

G


----------



## Steve&Nurana (Mar 15, 2014)

*Info *



stahlblu said:


> Hi I was hoping to eet someone on here that is living in saudi arabia. I am moving to saudi sometime soon depending on when i get a visa. i just wanted to know experiences and to meet people that live there.



How did you get on in Khobar?

we are moving there very soon (family of 3) we have lots of questions if you have time to answer some that would be great 

Steve


----------

